# Pacman frog very active



## fwc (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi all

I got myself a new little horned frog yesterday and he is very active, the temps and humidity are fine and he fed right away, also I do know he is an ambush predator so he shouldnt be out looking for a meal?

I am wondering if perhaps its just a simple case of him not settling in yet, he is in a nice big tank very much bigger than he had in the reptile shop so maybe he's just taking his time to find the best place to chill out in? There are plenty of hiding places and the substrate is deep enough for him to dig down in. 

Any Ideas guys?

Many Thanks

Matt


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

He's just having a bit of an explore. Soon enough he'll find a place he likes and settle down in it- you'll look back to the 'good old days' when he actually did anything remotely interesting! :lol2:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Im sure hes fine just getting used to his new surroundings :thumbsup:


----------



## fwc (Dec 15, 2010)

Cheers guys I thought that was the case, its just reassuring to here it from others. Its always nerve racking when you keep a new animal for the first time, no matter how "easy" they are meant to be.:no1:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> He's just having a bit of an explore. Soon enough he'll find a place he likes and settle down in it- you'll look back to the 'good old days' when he actually did anything remotely interesting! :lol2:


Agree with this totally! :lol2:

He will soon be settled in and won't move for weeks, oh how I love these frogs. :flrt:


----------



## Yemen (Jul 23, 2012)

fwc said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got myself a new little horned frog yesterday and he is very active, the temps and humidity are fine and he fed right away, also I do know he is an ambush predator so he shouldnt be out looking for a meal?
> 
> ...


Nothing to worry about , good for your eyes:lol2:


----------

